# training two budgies at different levels.



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

So I have begun clicker training my two birds. blu is tame and will step up on command. I am working on getting him to come to me. but Trixie is not quiet tame yet and I am trying to get her to step up on command. so I am training them together but separately at the same time. Trixie stays in her cage for now and blu can roam but I try to train him where his cage is because that is where he plays when he is out. when I go to train her he keeps butting in and stealing the millet reward from her... how do I stop that?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there! 

You can stop that by placing Blu on his cage (if they are on separate cages). You could also have separate areas of training for each of your budgies so that when you are training one of them, they don't get distracted by the other's presence.

After the training session is over and when Trixie is able to be out of the cage, you can then allow both of them out of cage time for bonding with both of them.
The trust between Trixie and you can increase once she sees how comfortable and happy Blu is while spending time with you.
I have used this method often with my budgies and it worked wonders.

Good luck!


----------



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

thank you. they share the same cage. if I set up a play area for blu say about ten feet away with some snacks and such would he not be as interested in Trixie and myself?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I would take Trixie to a different room if possible, actually, to completely eliminate distractions from Blu and so he doesn't try to come over if he's interested. :thumbsup: 

That way perhaps things go more smoothly than if Blu was in the room and chirping or trying to get to Trixie. :yellow face 2:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings,starling has given you excellent advice.I also agree with her.I wish you good luck on your training.blessings and keep us posted.


----------



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you. It's hard to get trixie out of the cage unless I spook her enough for her to fly out but I don't like when that happens. She's very close to being comfortable on my finger so by next week I'm hoping she will let me take her out


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Keep making steady progress and once she is more comfortable with you it's good to take her out of the cage then! :2thumbs: 

Before then, it's ok if Blu is in the same room because she might need him for support  

After she starts consistently stepping up and eating out of your hand, you can move her to another room to further your taming sessions


----------

